# How to recharge mobile online-India



## sat123 (Jul 20, 2008)

I want to know any sites offering recharge or mobiles, Top-Up vouchers etc. in our mobiles- BSNL, Smart, Airtel etc. (Payment via netbanking SBI or others n Paypal)

Could not find any site so asked here.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 20, 2008)

Use netbanking service of your bank/credit card. You will see an option there for mobile recharge.


----------



## sat123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Which banks have online recharge system for pre-paid mobiles in deir netbanking site as I do not find any such thing in OnlineSbi.Com

any specific sites/banks etc


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ICICI, HDFC, CITIBANK are those that I know, others also have


----------



## sat123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanx for reply....i'll check wid ICCI n HDFC as SBI does not have....also any sites offering this....some sites were deir but i don't find any one now.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 20, 2008)

^^MChek on Airtel allows you to use you SBI account for paying bills, recharging, etc.


----------



## mailparikshit (Apr 3, 2009)

sat123 said:


> I want to know any sites offering recharge or mobiles, Top-Up vouchers etc. in our mobiles- BSNL, Smart, Airtel etc. (Payment via netbanking SBI or others n Paypal)
> 
> Could not find any site so asked here.


Try this website

*www.onestoprecharge.com


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 3, 2009)

^ Please don't bump an old thread.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 3, 2009)

^ Every newbie is on a bumping spree....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 3, 2009)

^ Ya I wonder why they can't post on recent threads


----------



## sude (Apr 4, 2009)

u can use
*www.fastrecharge.com/
another site was there dnt remember...

Though i would recommend goto ur banks atm and recharge ur mob.. its fast and secure...

-SUDE


----------



## mailparikshit (Apr 6, 2009)

sude said:


> u can use
> *www.fastrecharge.com/
> another site was there dnt remember...
> 
> ...



good idea about recharge through ATM.
but, how about a recharge from office or from home at midnight or at time when you don't like to go out,
would you prefer going to ATM or do the recharge without going there, without moving from your chair.

Try *OneStopRecharge.com/ all transactions are safe and secure.


----------



## ezRecharge Support (Nov 8, 2009)

*www.ezrecharge.in/ezrecharge/images/ezrecharge.gif

*ezRecharge.in* is an Online Prepaid Mobile Recharge service which caters needs of Indian Prepaid Mobile Users.

We support all top service providers like Tata Docomo, Airtel, Vodafone, Aircel, Reliance and we are adding up more.

It is simple website designed for the customer convenience, which is more of online retail store to recharge your prepaid mobiles.

No Signup is required and No Amount Restriction
We honour your privacy. So we dont expose you to any advertisement agencies(both online / offline)

We expect our customers to use our services as and when required. So we dont ask any deposits to our customers.

Uniqueness of this portal is, unlike our competitors, we dont choose the tariff for our customers. We help the customer to choose their own tariff. So, no amount restriction as long as it is valid recharge amount.Minimum Amount to recharge is as low as Rs.25/- So, you can recharge your booster packs/ratecutters/jaadu packs.

So, as of now, ezRecharge.in is the only portal helps their customers to migrate to ’’One Second Billing’’

Visit us @ *www.ezrecharge.in/


----------



## Aspire (Nov 8, 2009)

www.oxicash.in


----------

